
Plume’s pint-sized Wi-Fi pods are now available - danyork
http://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2016/12/5/13837804/plume-wifi-mesh-router-pod-now-available
======
danyork
They had me interested... right up until they talked about using proprietary
protocols. That concerns me.

